# does the female birds have periods(menstrual cycle)?



## sonumylove

Hi all,

May be you guys feel its a stupid question. But i am wondering whether they have periods,because i dont see my female cocktiel having periods anytime.

Thanks in advance for your responces


----------



## Cheryl

Nope. Menstruation is simply a mammal trait.


----------



## seaofdreams

Technically eggs are the product of their menstual cycle.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

If you are talking about loss of blood, then no. Cats and rabbits also do not lose any blood when they are in heat.


----------



## tielfan

True menstruation occurs in humans and a few other mammal species, mainly other primates. The "heat" cycle that many other mammals have is different, and the technical name for it is estrus (with various alternative spellings).

Both male and female birds have a hormone cycle but there doesn't seem to be a special name for it. Their hormone levels tend to be influenced by things like day length, temperature, rainfall, etc.


----------



## sonumylove

THanks a lot guys...for the reply, else i dont know much abt it.


----------

